# Fressverhalten Koi



## georgi (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

das Fressverhalten meiner Koi ist merkwürdig. Wir haben einen Koiteich seit 2 Monaten. Nach dem Erstbesatz der Kois waren diese relativ zahm bei der Fütterung. Nach 7 Tagen veränderte sich das Fressverhalten krass. Das Futter wird nur noch hektisch von der Oberfläche gefressen, die Scheu der Tiere ist unheimlich groß geworden. Da ich zwischenzeitlich einen elektronischen Katzenschreck (Ultraschall) montiert hatte war ein Zusammenhang zumindest nicht auszuschließen. Seit dem haben ich diesen deaktiviert und trotzdem sind die Koi absolut schreckhaft geblieben. Bei der Fütterung kommen die Tiere erst nach einiger Zeit an die Oberfläche, schnappen sich in einer Kehrtwendung überaus hektisch das Futter, das Wasser spritzt zum Teil meterweit und dann tauchen Sie wieder ab. Hat jemand eine Idee was das Problem sein könnte oder dieser Fresshektik entgegen wirken könnte?


----------



## KamiSchami (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten Koi*

hi, ich denke irgendwas (__ Reiher oder Katze) haben deine fische erschreckt. das war bei mir auch so. mitlerweile hat sich das aber wieder gegeben. gruss kami


----------



## georgi (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten Koi*

Ja ... denke ich auch ich werde mich mal in Geduld üben. Danke gruss georgi.


----------



## Dr.J (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten Koi*

Hallo Georgi,

mit Interesse habe ich gelesen, dass Du einen Ultraschall-Katzenschreck installiert hast. Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen damit? Taugen die was oder ist es nur rausgeworfenes Geld. Du kannst Deine Erfahrungen ja mal in folgenden Thread posten.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1969

Danke.


----------



## rainthanner (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten Koi*

Hallo Georgi, 

für grundlos schreckhafte Koi sind nicht selten __ Parasiten verantwortlich. 

Die würde ich mal vorsichtshalber prüfen.  




Gruß Rainer


----------



## georgi (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten Koi*

Hallo Rainer,

ich hoffe nicht, dass die Kois uns als __ Parasiten sehen.., aber im Ernst, die Fische machen sonst keinerlei kranken Eindruck. Das Essverhaltten ist auch bei entfernter Beobachtung zu sehen.

Gruß Georgi


----------



## rainthanner (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten Koi*

wie groß/alt sind die Fische?


----------



## georgi (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten Koi*

Hallo,
Alter der Fische 1-2 Jahre, 20cm -45cm. Erst kamen die zwei großen Kois und dann 8 jüngere.

Gruss Georgi


----------



## rainthanner (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fressverhalten Koi*

Hallo, 

würde die Fische in den nächsten Tagen besonders aufmerksam beobachten. 

Bei weiterem Fehlverhalten einfach mal Abstriche nehmen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Der alte Auf (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressverhalten Koi*



			
				KamiSchami schrieb:
			
		

> hi, ich denke irgendwas (__ Reiher oder Katze) haben deine fische erschreckt. das war bei mir auch so.



Ja das Problem habe ich z.Zt. auch. 2 streunende Katzen kommen jede Nacht und manchmal auch tagsüber an den Teich. Fische geangelt haben sie noch nicht, können sie auch schlecht ohne ins Wasser zu plumpsen da der Rand aus aufeinandergestapelten Steinen ist(s.Photo), aber die Fische sind alle extrem hektisch. Lassen sich nur Füttern indem ich das Futter in den Teich werfe und dann 5-10 min. ganz ruhig stehen bleibe (bzw. mich hinsetze) und abwarte. Dann die kleinste Bewegung und sie sind wieder weg Werde mir jetzt bei ebay 2 "Katzenschreck"-Geräte bestellen. Die verletzen die Mini-Tiger nicht und sollen gut funktionieren...

Gruß, Timo


----------

